
They created the Uber of flower delivery. Then disaster struck - Overtonwindow
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/they-created-the-uber-of-flower-delivery-then-disaster-struck-could-they-find-redemption/2018/04/04/1f5c8dda-28be-11e8-b79d-f3d931db7f68_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.d47b93b9aa5d
======
Finnucane
"Kori and Sheely set out to disrupt the middleman-laden industry by buying
their own stems from farms in South and Central America, designing their own
bouquets, and hiring delivery couriers as salaried employees. "

That sounds fairly un-Uber-like. The whole point of Uber is economic rent-
seeking--getting others to do the work and skimming a fee for it. This sounds
like actual work.

